# Dog Abandoned at Boarding Facility



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't believe it. 
So, this woman rescued a dog, Mylo, BEAUTIFUL beautiful dog. And then two days later drops him off for ONE night of boarding. She pays for the one night, and is on her merry little way.
Calls the next day, needs him to stay one more night. Fine, no problem. We carry the kind of food he eats, so she has us open up a bag, and add it to her bill. No problem, again. It happens ALL the time, especially when there's snowstorms and people get their travel plans messed up.
She does this for five days in a row, calls to check up on him, and then says one more night. 
Then she stops calling.
Three days go by, I start leaving messages on BOTH numbers every day.
Four more days go by. We're now on day 12. One of her numbers has been disconnected. The other, she picks up, then hangs up if I call on the business line, but when I called on my cell, she let it go to voice mail.
Her emergency contact person does not pick up, either. 
Her credit card on file- declined. 

I've heard of this happening at boarding facilities before, but seriously, why can't she at least pick up and tell us that she isn't coming, and to place the dog. I left her a message stating that if we did not get a response by Wednesday of next week, we will have to place Mylo up for adoption. 

We don't have an abandonment clause in our contract, though I'm adding one today, dangit. She did, however, sign a contract with a "timely pickup" clause, and a second contract stating that her CC info was valid, and up to date, and that it's her responsibility to update it should it expire, etc. (keeping in mind this is her dog's first stay, so she just filled this out 12 days ago at drop off.)

I've called daily for four days, leaving voice mails for 2 days now that we need to hear from her, or we will have to consider what to do with Mylo. Her emergency contact is also not answering. She wasn't even going out of town, just had family coming, and needed him out of the house for a night. 
I personally am wondering if she knew all along she was never coming.


Given the extensive phone calls, emails, and voice mails (I can have the records printed, even) and the fact that she has already broken contract in two ways, am I okay to place him for adoption? It's been 11 days past pickup. I feel so bad for him, he's such a GOOD dog, so mellow and sweet, and beautiful. He was marked as a golden/ samoyed.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

He's GORGEOUS!!!

Anyways, if it's in her contract that her credit card information will be all up to date, and that she would pick him up in a timely fashion, I do believe you could take her to court for the expenses that she owes you. As for the dog, I don't think you would be able to legally adopt him out until Wednesday of next week, because that is the day you informed her that you will have to place him up for adoption. I'm not sure about that, though, so if I were you, I'd call around and ask. Call a shelter, a police station, a lawyer, etc.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you sure nothing could have happened to her? She could have been involved in an accident or something. Are you sure it's her answering your calls and hanging up? Did you try her credit card before she hadn't shown up? It seems like a lot to cancel a credit card so you can abandon a dog but I guess you never know with some people.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would just call your local humane society and (not turn the dog over) but ask them what the laws are for your state, they are different for each.

It sucks, but this happens way more than you think so its a good idea to change your contract. 

I think in my time as the barn manager this happened 4 times with horses and those are not easy to place or cheap to feed.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PalmettoPaws said:


> Are you sure nothing could have happened to her? She could have been involved in an accident or something. Are you sure it's her answering your calls and hanging up? Did you try her credit card before she hadn't shown up? It seems like a lot to cancel a credit card so you can abandon a dog but I guess you never know with some people.


Yes, it is the same card that was used to pay for the beginning of her stay. 
And the secondary number, that was turned off today worked yesterday. 
I called the home number three times this morning, each time, someone answered the phone, and hung up immediately. m
\Then an hour later, I called on my cell phone. SHe didn't answer, but let the answering machine pick up. I called again RIGHT after that, in disbelief, and sure enough, on the business line, she picked up and hung up.
Then I proceeded to call my entire family to make sure nothing was wrong with the landline. 





I don't know what to do. The emergency contact is not picking up either.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

We had to wait two full weeks before we could do anything with the dog that was abandoned at our clinic.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

You have to send her a certified letter stating that you are declaring the pet abandoned and will rehome/dispose of at your discretion. Definitely add a clause to your boarding/daycare contract. We've had a few abandoned over the years. Just breaks my heart.

Here's the Utah Law: § 58-28-601. Animal abandonment

(1) Any animal which suffers abandonment for a period of five days may be sold or placed in the custody of the nearest humane society or county dog pound if the animal is not picked up within seven days after mailing a notification, by certified mail, to the last known address of the person placing the animal in the veterinarian's custody. If no humane society or dog pound is located in the county, the animal may be disposed of in a humane manner.

(2) A veterinarian who complies with this section is relieved from liability for the disposal or sale of abandoned animals.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Forgot to add, she is responsible for the boarding charges up until the 7 days after the Certified letter, so you send a bill to her at the time of Certified letter as well, then bill her for the rest of the charges.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow what a terrible woman to own such a sweet, beautiful dog! It definitely sounds to me like she abandoned him rather than having something happen to her since she (or someone) keeps hanging up, the number was disconnected, and the CC was cancelled. Seems as though if something happened to her, someone (like the person hanging up on you) would at least let you know that!

I'd send her the letter along with her bill and start working on finding this poor boy a new home :frown:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Did she get ahold of you yet?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried several times to contact her throughout the day. After speaking to an animal control officer, and being transferred to he sheriff to make sure that clause protected boarding facilities as well, i typed up a letter to send certified mail. I emailed her a copy of it as well just on a whim, letting her know it was on its way... not 5 minutes later she responded.
She signed mylo into our custody and said that she has too much going on to have a dog. Did I mention she adopted him 2 days before dropping him off? 
We have mylo up for adoption, I posted him on our company Facebook this afternoon.

I hope we find him a great home. He's seriously one of the best dogs we have ever had stay with us.


Did I mention I'm losing faith in humanity?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Linsey...I lost faith in humanity years ago... Why do you think I'm invested in my animals so much?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Linsey...I lost faith in humanity years ago... Why do you think I'm invested in my animals so much?


Me, too. Saw a bumper sticker not too long ago: "The more I know people, the more I love my dogs" Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Did I mention she adopted him 2 days before dropping him off?


While I'm glad the dog is with you, Corgipaws, I think the right thing for that woman to have done was to simply return the dog to the rescue from where she got him. They would have gladly taken the dog back, no questions asked. (at least that's what we do here at the Lab Rescue I work with.)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, that's terrible. People really suck. He sure is a handsome boy! I hope you're able to find him the perfect home.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So sad, well at least she contacted you. We have had so many that don't reply at all when we try to contact them. It breaks my heart for these poor animals.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Me, too. Saw a bumper sticker not too long ago: "The more I know people, the more I love my dogs" Couldn't have said it any better.


I've always had this notion that I'm not going to have kids. I believe there's far too many in this world, and anyways, I'm terrified of child birth, and afraid of my own temper. However, even so, a few weeks ago I started to really think what it'd be like to have my own skin-kid, and that it might really be exciting and fun. Well, the holidays have shown me that I REALLY don't, because it makes me SO mad how humans treat other animals, like they're just lowly things to use when they see fit. And I don't believe that's right, because no animal is better than any other, and that's including humans, and it really teaches selfishness and disloyalty. I believe that treating animals as though they're equal (for the most part) teaches people a lot about loyalty, trust, friendship, responsibility, and a whole HOST of other really good lessons that people SHOULD learn. So I've decided that I'm going to dedicate myself to my animals for the rest of my life, and avoid having children, because I know that people will expect me to put my fur-kids aside to raise my children, and I won't do that, and I'd rather just not deal with the rest of the world.


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

xxshaelxx said:


> I've always had this notion that I'm not going to have kids. I believe there's far too many in this world, and anyways, I'm terrified of child birth, and afraid of my own temper. However, even so, a few weeks ago I started to really think what it'd be like to have my own skin-kid, and that it might really be exciting and fun. Well, the holidays have shown me that I REALLY don't, because it makes me SO mad how humans treat other animals, like they're just lowly things to use when they see fit. And I don't believe that's right, because no animal is better than any other, and that's including humans, and it really teaches selfishness and disloyalty. I believe that treating animals as though they're equal (for the most part) teaches people a lot about loyalty, trust, friendship, responsibility, and a whole HOST of other really good lessons that people SHOULD learn. So I've decided that I'm going to dedicate myself to my animals for the rest of my life, and avoid having children, because I know that people will expect me to put my fur-kids aside to raise my children, and I won't do that, and I'd rather just not deal with the rest of the world.


And it is your beliefs that actually make you a better candidate to be a parent than most other people. YOUR kids would have a chance to grow up as good people, realizing what you've realized, and someday, THEY could help others understand it, too.

RE the abandoned dog: what a gorgeous fellow. I'm sure he'll find a fitting family quickly!


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I tried several times to contact her throughout the day. After speaking to an animal control officer, and being transferred to he sheriff to make sure that clause protected boarding facilities as well, i typed up a letter to send certified mail. I emailed her a copy of it as well just on a whim, letting her know it was on its way... not 5 minutes later she responded.
> She signed mylo into our custody and said that she has too much going on to have a dog. Did I mention she adopted him 2 days before dropping him off?
> We have mylo up for adoption, I posted him on our company Facebook this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Is there an update? Does Mylo have a home yet?


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

That makes me want to cry!...How very sad!:frown:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I would say yes but check with your local laws. In my area, if I am responsible for the dog without payment for 5 full days (feeding, watering, taking care of), then the dog is legally mine to do with what I see fit...but every county is different so check with your local animal control laws.

I had heard of this happening with some local pet sitters/boarders so I had written into my contract (I board 1 dog at a time in my home) that if they did not pick up their pet by midnight on the night they said they would pick them up and had not contacted me in writing and made payment via Paypal, then the dog was legally mine after 24 hours and would be surrendered to a rescue or animal control. So definitely add something to your contract, but at this point I would say the dog is probably yours to do with what you see fit.

Good luck! Also if she adopted the dog I woudl notify whatever organization she adopted him from and also notify other rescue organizations to put her on a banned adopters list.

Hope it all works out okay in the end!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> I tried several times to contact her throughout the day. After speaking to an animal control officer, and being transferred to he sheriff to make sure that clause protected boarding facilities as well, i typed up a letter to send certified mail. I emailed her a copy of it as well just on a whim, letting her know it was on its way... not 5 minutes later she responded.
> She signed mylo into our custody and said that she has too much going on to have a dog. Did I mention she adopted him 2 days before dropping him off?
> We have mylo up for adoption, I posted him on our company Facebook this afternoon.
> 
> ...


I'd take her to small claims court (very cheap to do) in order to get the boarding charges, food charges, and then whatever charges you incure to go to court paid in full as well. She's absolutely responsible and after all this grief NEEDS to pay!


----------

